# PDK PdOK PDC gähnend langweilig



## Durag Silberbart (27. November 2009)

Ich finde die Instanzen PDK und PDC gähnend langweilig. 
Der Grund dafür ist das man immer an der gleichen stelle steht und nur auf den Feind wartet. 
Ich hoffe das dies nicht mehr erneuert wird und bald wieder die Old School Instanzen mit Trash Mobs kommen und anderen Kampforten. Ich bekomme schon Depressionen wenn ich zwei Stunden lang in PDK PDOK sein muss um die Instanz zu clearen.

Was denkt ihr zu dieser Öden Instanz?


----------



## Kief (27. November 2009)

Wenn du zwei Stunden dadrinnen bist um sie zu clearen macht ihr was falsch.. 

Abgesehen davon ist PDOK 25er eigl. noch recht cool... .


Ich mag die Instanz - auch wenn es vielleicht nicht so viel abwechslung gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (27. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr zu dieser Öden Instanz?



Dass sogar dort manchmal ausgehungerte Trolle zu finden sind.


----------



## Totemwächter (27. November 2009)

Is ja sowieso nur ein Pilottest gewesen um zu gucken wie die leute drauf anspringen wenn sie einfach "nur" die bosse killen müssen.
Ich finde die instanz klasse, endlich geht es darum worum es in einer instanz geht um bosse zu killen und nicht erst 2343 Kilometer durch eine instanz zu laufen nach einem wipe bzw auch wärend der raids!


----------



## Raz0rblador (27. November 2009)

Ich frag mich wie ihr JETZT auf dieses Thema kommt o_O
PdK ist nun schon so lange draußen und vorher hat sich niemand beschwert..

Wen störts das da mal keine trash mobs sind? Der Raid erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Bosse killen, EQ absauben, sich auf Arthas vorbereiten.
Ich find den Raid garnicht schlecht. Die Hardmodes sind richtig gut.. Die kann mal nicht jeder eben so machen.


----------



## juri94 (27. November 2009)

Man ist zwar fast immer an der selben Stelle (immer bis auf anub), aber man hat doch trotzdem Abwechslung. Die Fraction Champions Kämpfe z.B. sind doch immer schön durcheinander, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (27. November 2009)

Ich kann nur von meinem Raid sprechen, der schon seit sehr geraumer Zeit zusammen Raidet. Jetzt seit PDK kriegen wir kaum noch etwas zusammen, da die meisten Leute einfach auf die unspannende Atmosphäre und die 5 Bosse keine Lust mehr haben.


----------



## Mozek (27. November 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Is ja sowieso nur ein Pilottest gewesen um zu gucken wie die leute drauf anspringen wenn sie einfach "nur" die bosse killen müssen.
> Ich finde die instanz klasse, endlich geht es darum worum es in einer instanz geht um bosse zu killen und nicht erst 2343 Kilometer durch eine instanz zu laufen nach einem wipe bzw auch wärend der raids!



Jetzt sag mir mal bitteschön, wer das sagt, dass es in instanzen nur um bosse geht. Waren in MC, der ersten raid ini NUR bosse? nein. Wer sagt dann also ,dass es in einer instanz ausschließlich darum geht nur bosse ohne trashs zu gehen. Trash und lange laufwege,bzw auch kurze machen eine instanz vom optischen aus. Schau dir Ulduar an. Optisch total genial und pdk sieht dagegen nicht so imposant und gigantisch aus.


----------



## Liiu (27. November 2009)

Mozek schrieb:


> Jetzt sag mir mal bitteschön, wer das sagt, dass es in instanzen nur um bosse geht. Waren in MC, der ersten raid ini NUR bosse? nein. Wer sagt dann also ,dass es in einer instanz ausschließlich darum geht nur bosse ohne trashs zu gehen. Trash und lange laufwege,bzw auch kurze machen eine instanz vom optischen aus. Schau dir Ulduar an. Optisch total genial und pdk sieht dagegen nicht so imposant und gigantisch aus.



Ich weiß nicht ob du regelmäßig Karazhan raiden warst, aber die Wege zwischen den Bossen waren....schlimm.

Die meisten Trashmobs sind, wie der Name schon sagt, Trash...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Da kann ich genauso 30 Minuten auf eine Trainingspuppe hauen, das kommt dann ungefähr auf's gleiche raus.

In wie weit Trashmobs die Atmosphäre einer Instanz beeinflussen, darüber lässt sich natürlich streiten.


----------



## Noldan (27. November 2009)

Wenn du Depressionen aufgrund eines SPiels bekommst, solltest du zum Arzt gehen. 

Ich darf an Robert Enke erinnern...die Geschichte kennt ja jeder^^

Aber mal im Ernst. Wenn dir die Instanz nicht gefällt meide sie doch einfach. Du kannst dich doch in Ulduar austoben, da ist genug Abwechslung vorhanden.

Also wenn du Anspruchsvolles Raiden will mach die Ulduar Hardmodes, wenn du besseres Equip willst, geh halt ne mal fix pdk etc.


----------



## Andoral1990 (27. November 2009)

deswegen raidet meine gilde auch immer noch ulduar...  pdk is echt öde... auch wenn man keine 2 stunden braucht...


----------



## Æzørt (27. November 2009)

ich raide pdk 10/25 und pdok 10  3 mal pro woche kille ich die selben bosse. auch die champs sind keine abwechslung. heiler killen dds killen pets killen heal heal heal entzauber entzauber usw. so langsam hängt es mir zu hals raus ich hoffe 3.3 lässt nicht mehr lange auf sich warten


----------



## BlizzLord (27. November 2009)

Ich habe kein Bock 2 Stunden Trash zu kloppen(einfach NUR langweilig und einfach)


----------



## Mykeeper (27. November 2009)

Ich fand ganz Patch 3.3 net so berauschend... wo bleibt denn die Atmosphäre, wenn man einfach in einem Raum steht und einem Monster aka Bosse vorgesetzt bekommt, ich finde, dass das kein richtiger Dungeon ist. 

Ich will eine Gewölbe erkunden und nicht in einer Arena stehen, die sich kaum verändert... Außerdem war der Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas zu gering nach meinem Geschmack (ohne Hardmodes), Ulduar am Anfang war einfach patchtechnisch am besten. Außerdem hatten die Items besonders im 10er ein zu hohes Itemrating, da ging so manch hart erkämpftes Ulduar Item ganz schnell flöten... 

Naja, ich steige erst wieder mit Cataclysm ein, deswegen hoffe ich, dass Icecrown für euch keine zu herbe Enttäuschung wird und Blizzard endlich wieder was gemacht hat für sein Geld.


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Was 2007 noch lächerlich ist jetzt ganz normal...


----------



## Nexilein (27. November 2009)

So neu ist das Konzept ja auch wieder nicht. Ony, Magtheridon & Sartharion waren auch nur ein einzelne Bosse in großen Räumen. In Gruul's Lair gab es 2 Bosse, und der Trash ist in keiner der Instanzen der Rede wert. Trotzdem haben diese Bosse Spaß gemacht.
Mit PdK ist Blizzard natürlich einen Schritt weiter gegangen, aber was man so vom PTR hört geht ICC ja wieder in genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung.


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ony, Magtheridon & Sartharion waren auch nur ein einzelne Bosse in großen Räumen.



Alle drei haben Trash Mobs :O


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. November 2009)

Ja so zusammengerechnet vllt 10...


----------



## Gnomagia (27. November 2009)

Die bringt Sath schon locker allein auf die Waage.

Btw. finde ich Pd(O)K gar nicht so schlecht.Überlegen wir mal,was dieses Kolloseum eigentlich ist und was es für einen Zweck hat:es soll auf den Kampf mit Arthas vorbereiten und die schwächsten aussortieren.Was macht es also?Richtig,es bereitet auf den Kampf mit Arthas vor und sortiert...es bereitet auf den Kampf mit Arthas vor!

Was meinst du,wäre es für den Argentumskreuzzug für ein Aufwand gewesen,eine Höhle zu bauen und dort 1.)Wunderbare Wandmalereien anzubringen 2.)In die Umgebung passende Trashmobs aufzutreiben und 3.)jo.


----------



## Nemo84 (27. November 2009)

Ich finde diese Instanzsform sehr atmosphärisch mit den Zuschauern und Dialogen. Auch wenn 50% des gesagten und von dam was dort passiert ziemlicher Mist sind.^^


----------



## Haidutschi (27. November 2009)

stimmt ja wäre zu viel Aufwand gewesen
ist ja ein free2play-Game.

ach nein, halt...

Das Kolloseum war nunmal so ziemlich das simpelste,
was sich haben machen können, wenn sie die Zeit in
bessere Bosskämpfe stecken und das nicht Alltag wird
solls mir allerdings recht sein.


----------



## Liberiana (27. November 2009)

Ich find das Kolloseum garnicht schlecht, und ich werde 
auch komplett zufrieden sein, wenn es wirklich die Ruhe vor dem großen Sturm auf
die Eiskronenzitadelle ist...

Und wie man vom Testserver hört, mit 3.3 wirds wieder viel Trash zu hauen geben!
Freut euch, sinnloses Trashwipen inc =)
Es wird sowieso wieder Threads geben aka:
"Umfrage: Zuviel Trash in ICC?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2009)

Ich meine, alles aber auch wirklich alles kann mal langweilig werden.
Es stimmt zwar schon, daß nicht mehr so intensiv Feindesign gemacht wird wie anfangs.
Wenn ich aber an die ersten Inigänge denke - und wie oft wird drinnen waren -
ohne daß es langweilig wurde ... ohne den jetzigen deartigen "Schwanzvergleich".

Heutzutage ist einfach die Erwartung - die Einstellung sehr vieler Spieler total anders.
Ständig will man ein Ausrüstungsupdate und das quasi sofort.
Früher haben wir mit wirklichem Ehrgeiz geraidet - uns Woche für Woche vorangekämpft.
Und die Bosse waren nur noch die Krönung - Trash gab es onmass und das nicht zu einfach.

WoW hat sich halt geändert, aber auch *nur* durch die Einstellung der Spieler.
Meine Einstellung zu Wow ist fast geblieben - und somit ist WoW immer noch nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tipp: Macht mal ne längere Pause mit WoW (hatte ich auch gemacht)!

greetz


----------



## Durag Silberbart (28. November 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Is ja sowieso nur ein Pilottest gewesen um zu gucken wie die leute drauf anspringen wenn sie einfach "nur" die bosse killen müssen.
> Ich finde die instanz klasse, endlich geht es darum worum es in einer instanz geht um bosse zu killen und nicht erst 2343 Kilometer durch eine instanz zu laufen nach einem wipe bzw auch wärend der raids!




PDK und alles dazugehörige ist wie ein Romantisches Dinner mit der Freundin beim Burger King oder Mc Donalds.



Freebs schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von meinem Raid sprechen, der schon seit sehr geraumer Zeit zusammen Raidet. Jetzt seit PDK kriegen wir kaum noch etwas zusammen, da die meisten Leute einfach auf die unspannende Atmosphäre und die 5 Bosse keine Lust mehr haben.




Genau so ergeht es vielen.
Es ist fast schon Deprimierend wenn man gut 2 Stunden drin ist um die 5 Umzukloppen und steht bis auf Anub immer an der gleichen stelle.
PDC ist das gleiche. Das einzige was diese gähnend langweilige Instanz noch am leben erhält ist die brauchbare Beute die dort droppt.

Spannend geht anders.



Mozek schrieb:


> Jetzt sag mir mal bitteschön, wer das sagt, dass es in instanzen nur um bosse geht. Waren in MC, der ersten raid ini NUR bosse? nein. Wer sagt dann also ,dass es in einer instanz ausschließlich darum geht nur bosse ohne trashs zu gehen. Trash und lange laufwege,bzw auch kurze machen eine instanz vom optischen aus. Schau dir Ulduar an. Optisch total genial und pdk sieht dagegen nicht so imposant und gigantisch aus.




PDK ist weil die Programmierer keine Lust hatten umfangreiche Orte zu erschaffen. Dann lieber ein Ort und vier Bosse rein hauen und der fünfte dann mal eben im Keller. 
Wie langweilige ist das denn?
PDK und die anderen haben bis auf die Beute schon nach dem ersten mal Komplett ihren reiz verloren.



Liiu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du regelmäßig Karazhan raiden warst, aber die Wege zwischen den Bossen waren....schlimm.
> 
> Die meisten Trashmobs sind, wie der Name schon sagt, Trash...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Da kann ich genauso 30 Minuten auf eine Trainingspuppe hauen, das kommt dann ungefähr auf's gleiche raus.
> ...



Blödesinn !

Die Wege zu den verschiedenen Bossen waren das Salz in der Suppe. Klar wurden die nach dem 10ten mal komplett auch langweilig. Doch nicht so schnell wie in dem Öden PDK und anderen.



Noldan schrieb:


> Wenn du Depressionen aufgrund eines SPiels bekommst, solltest du zum Arzt gehen.
> 
> Ich darf an Robert Enke erinnern...die Geschichte kennt ja jeder^^
> 
> ...




Nein kann ich nicht. Da in Ulduar eben nichts mehr Droppt was ich nicht schon habe oder noch brauche.
Wir haben PdOK 25 komplett clear. Hat einige Anläufe gebraucht. Aber man sieht immer nur die gleichen schnöden Wände. Da bekommt man zwangsweise irgenwann Depris.


----------



## hackle (28. November 2009)

mir persönlich gefällt pd(o)k....
es is einfach ein anderes konzept und diese art von bossbegegnungen kann man auch nicht überall aufbauen.
es soll einfach einen arenakampf darstellen und wozu dan thrash passagen einbauen die vlt. nichtmal sinn ergeben?

bin mir ziemlich sicher das in zukunft wieder trash kommen wird, hoffe jedoch das man wiedermal am trash wiped.....


----------



## Durag Silberbart (28. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> So neu ist das Konzept ja auch wieder nicht. Ony, Magtheridon & Sartharion waren auch nur ein einzelne Bosse in großen Räumen. In Gruul's Lair gab es 2 Bosse, und der Trash ist in keiner der Instanzen der Rede wert. Trotzdem haben diese Bosse Spaß gemacht.
> Mit PdK ist Blizzard natürlich einen Schritt weiter gegangen, aber was man so vom PTR hört geht ICC ja wieder in genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung.




Was haben diese Bosse? Spaß gemacht?

Also Magtheridon und Gruul waren die Bosse auf die man nach den ersten mal Legen auf fast allen Servern keine Gruppen mehr gefunden hat.
Satharion und Das Auge der Ewigkeit findet man inzwischen auch keine Schlachtzüge mehr. Warum wohl? Na weil es ÖDE ist nur einen Boss zu haben. Archerons Kammer ist da noch was anderes weil dort PVP Müll droppt. PVP Spieler wollen kein PVE aber im PVE Bosse legen die ihnen gutes PVP Zeug bieten ist okay. Wer soll das denn glauben? Ich jeden Falls nicht.



Gnomagia schrieb:


> Die bringt Sath schon locker allein auf die Waage.
> 
> Btw. finde ich Pd(O)K gar nicht so schlecht.Überlegen wir mal,was dieses Kolloseum eigentlich ist und was es für einen Zweck hat:es soll auf den Kampf mit Arthas vorbereiten und die schwächsten aussortieren.Was macht es also?Richtig,es bereitet auf den Kampf mit Arthas vor und sortiert...es bereitet auf den Kampf mit Arthas vor!
> 
> Was meinst du,wäre es für den Argentumskreuzzug für ein Aufwand gewesen,eine Höhle zu bauen und dort 1.)Wunderbare Wandmalereien anzubringen 2.)In die Umgebung passende Trashmobs aufzutreiben und 3.)jo.



Damit hast du Recht. Es dient der Ausbildung der Leute im Kampf gegen Athi. 
Dennoch ist es richtig Öde immer in dem gleichen Rund zu stehen und die paar Typen umzuklatschen. Wo bleibt da die Herausforderung?


----------



## ScreamSchrei (28. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich finde die Instanzen PDK und PDC gähnend langweilig.
> Der Grund dafür ist das man immer an der gleichen stelle steht und nur auf den Feind wartet.
> Ich hoffe das dies nicht mehr erneuert wird und bald wieder die Old School Instanzen mit Trash Mobs kommen und anderen Kampforten. Ich bekomme schon Depressionen wenn ich zwei Stunden lang in PDK PDOK sein muss um die Instanz zu clearen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr zu dieser Öden Instanz?




Na eben genau das. Öde ^^


----------



## peppa90 (28. November 2009)

Ich geb dir völlig Recht. Ich find PDK und PDOK auch total langweilig. Momentan raide ich nurnoch Ulduar, weil die Instanz eine Herrausforderung bietet und nicht nur stupides abgefarme von Bossen ist. Und ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die finden, dass eine Instanz ohne Trash keine wirkliche Instanz ist. Und das rumgemeckere der WoW-Community in diesem Thema ist wirklich mal wieder total sch...lecht. Ich meine, es ist seine Meinung? Wenn er fragt: "Was haltet ihr von PDK, findet ihr es auch langweilig?", sollte man nicht flamen und sagen er würde nur meckern, sondern konstruktive Kritik bringen.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (28. November 2009)

peppa90 schrieb:


> Ich geb dir völlig Recht. Ich find PDK und PDOK auch total langweilig. Momentan raide ich nurnoch Ulduar, weil die Instanz eine Herrausforderung bietet und nicht nur stupides abgefarme von Bossen ist. Und ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die finden, dass eine Instanz ohne Trash keine wirkliche Instanz ist. Und das rumgemeckere der WoW-Community in diesem Thema ist wirklich mal wieder total sch...lecht. Ich meine, es ist seine Meinung? Wenn er fragt: "Was haltet ihr von PDK, findet ihr es auch langweilig?", sollte man nicht flamen und sagen er würde nur meckern, sondern konstruktive Kritik bringen.




Und mit dieser Meinung sind wir nicht alleine. Klar gibt es 08/15 Spieler die PDK toll finden. Die würden mit der Freundin aber auch nach Burger King zum Romantischen Dinner gehen.
Als Old School Spieler will ich lieber Wege wie in MC haben. Viel Trash als Einzel Gegner oder auch ganze Gruppen. 

Was mal etwas neues wäre ist: Random Trash Gruppen. Mal aus Castern bestehend mal aus Melee mal einer der viel kann mal ganze Gruppen zwischen 5 und 10 Gegnern. Und das man nicht vorher weis ... ah nun kommen die drei Caster .... sondern UPS... drei Caster die waren doch letztens erst viel Später.

Auch toll wären Bosse die über verschiedene Talente Verfügen und diese nicht einfach 1 dann 2 und nun 3 nacheinander nutzen sondern mal mit 3 beginnen und dann 1 und am ende 2 und in der nächsten Phase erst 2 dann 1 und am ende 3. So das man sich nicht drauf einstellen kann.


----------



## Falathrim (28. November 2009)

Das wär doch zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wieder diese MC-Romantik:
Natürlich wurde es da nicht langweilig...MT pullt, Offtank und MT-Heiler sind afk, wipe, nochmal durch den Trash kämpfen der respawnt ist.
YAY!


----------



## MayoAmok (28. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Auch toll wären Bosse die über verschiedene Talente Verfügen und diese nicht einfach 1 dann 2 und nun 3 nacheinander nutzen sondern mal mit 3 beginnen und dann 1 und am ende 2 und in der nächsten Phase erst 2 dann 1 und am ende 3. So das man sich nicht drauf einstellen kann.



mal ganz ehrlich, diesen gedanken hatte ich neulich auch.

ein boss, sagen wir mal 3 phasen und jede phase gibt es in sagen wir 10 verschiedenen versionen, die einfach zufällig ausgelöst werden. 

dazu noch ein paar interaktive skripts, die auf die aktuellen geschehnisse reagieren, wenn zum beispel viel flächenschaden gemacht wird/werden muss warum sollte dann in der nächsten phase nichtmal der boden einbrechen und der kampf vielleicht in nem unterirdischen see fortgeführt werden muss. 

irgendwie so


----------



## Dryadris (29. November 2009)

Naxxramas: Trash wohin das Auge blickt. Aber irgendwie muss man doch die Aufenthaltsdauer in dieser Raidinstanz künstlich in die Länge ziehen 
Satharion: Trash, aber so wenig dass er nicht ins Gewicht fällt
Malygos: Kein Trash ist da nicht korrekt, denn die Mobs in P2 kann man durchaus als Trash bezeichnen
Onyxia: Also die paar Wächter die da rumrennen, wovon man eh einen stehen lassen kann, fallen ja wohl absolut nicht ins Gewicht
Ulduar: Also so viel Trash war da auch wieder nicht zu verzeichnen. Stellenweise etwas mehr, stellenweise etwas weniger 
PDK: Kein Trash

So sind wir mal ehrlich... Trash ist doch im Endeffekt nichts anderes als eine künstliches in die Länge ziehen der Laufwege von Boss A zu Boss B. Trash kann man looten und so seine Repkosten wieder ein wenig drin zu haben, hier und da mal was grünes zum dissen oder ganz selten mal etwas das noch jemand gebrauchen kann. Aber einen wirklichen Sinn hat Trash in einer Instanz absolut nicht und zur Atmospähre tragen sie auch nicht wirklich bei, das macht der Aufbau und die Gestaltung der Instanz eher aus. 

Oftmals sind Trashgruppen eher nervend als aufmunternd oder gar erfreulich und spannender machen sie eine Instanz auch nicht mehr. Nicht seit der Tank&Spank Taktik der WOTLK Instanzen. Jede Instanz konnte vollkommen ohne CC absolviert werden oder etwa nicht? Wo musste man sich großartig überlegen in welcher Reihenfolge man jetzt eine Trashgruppe pullt? Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt an keine einzige WOTLK Instanz erinnern, an BC Instanzen jedoch sehr wohl. 

Jede Instanz ob mit Trash oder ohne Trash kann seine Reize haben. Besonders wenn man zum x-ten Mal in ein und dieselbe Instanz rennt kann wenig Trash das ganze oftmals leichter machen. Wer hätte schon großartig Lust zum 50sten Mal in die gleiche Instanz zu rennen, zum 50ten Mal die gleichen Trashgruppen aus dem Weg zu räumen um dann nach 30min endlich vor dem erste Boss zu stehen, den man zum 50sten Mal umkloppen darf, weil noch einer aus dem Raid ein Item von ihm braucht? Ich glaube in so einem Fall wäre jeder froh, wenn man schon nach 5min vor dem ersten Boss stehen könnte *g*

PDK ist nicht umsonst so aufgebaut wie es ist. Rund um den Argentumskreuzzug geht es viel um Arena, um Mann gegen Mann Kämpfe, Duelle zu Pferd, etc... 
Jeder von euch kennt bestimmt ein ganz bestimmtes Kolosseum, welches wohl für das ingame Kolosseum Pate stand - Das Amphitheater in Rom
Fast identischer Grundriss, riesige Tribünen, fast identische Kampfarena. Eben genauso so wie wir es jeden Tag ingame zu Gesicht bekommen. Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Gladiatoren sich erstmal durch Massen an unwichtigen Gegner prügeln mussten ehe sie ihrem eigentlichen Gegner gegenüber standen. Also in meinem Geschichtsunterricht zumindest habe ich nichts davon gehört.

Wenn man also die ganzen Kämpfe rund um das Argentumturnier nimmt, das Aussehen des Kolosseum, dann wäre es ja wohl mehr als nur unpassend wenn die Kämpfe nicht ähnlich aufgebaut wären wie zu damaliger Zeit auch. 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass PDK ein recht kleiner Contentpatch war im Vergleich zu den anderen und wohl schlichtweg nur dazu diente die Spieler mit was Neuem zu versorgen und sich trotzdem voll und ganz auf ICC konzentrieren zu können. Überlegt einfach mal was auch lieber wäre: a) ein aufwändig gearbeites PDK mit viel Trash wo man stundenlang drin verbringen kann und ein ICC was weniger spektakulär wäre oder erst im März erscheint oder b) ein zügiges PDK und ein aufwendiges ICC?

Also mir ist die letzte Variante dann doch die liebere. Wenn es schon der letzte Boss in diesem Addon ist der besiegt werden muss, der letzte Contentpatch für dieses Addon, dann soll das Addon auch ein bombastisches und würdiges Ende bekommen und dafür nehm ich gerne eine Raidinstanz in Kauf, wo ich einen Boss nach dem anderen vorgesetzt bekomme. 

Redet doch nicht alles immer schlecht sondern seht auch mal die Vorteile. Equippen von Nachzügler im Raid ist noch nie so einfach wie jetzt, ein für zwischendurch den man clearen kann, ein Raid für den man die Leute auch random zusammen bekommen kann und nicht am Ende mit einer angefangenen ID dasteht weils den Leuten zu lange dauert und man diese 10/25 Spieler auch nie wieder zusammen bekommen hatte und neue Leute wollten ja bei angefangener ID eh nie mit (Naxx wars oft genug so), ein Raid den man auch mal am Wochenende machen kann und trotzdem dafür nicht gleich sein ganzes WE verplanen muss. 

Jeder hat seine eigene Sichtweise und somit werden wir auch immer verschiedene Meinungen haben. Die einen findens toll weil es so zügig gemacht werden kann, die anderen findens doof weil es so zügig ist. Blizzard kann und wird es niemals allen recht machen können, aber sie versuchen einen Mittelweg zu finden indem sie einfach von allem etwas machen/gemacht haben. Kurze zügige Instanzen und Instanzen mit viel Trash.


----------



## Shadoom (29. November 2009)

Omg ...

Das ist nur ein Kolosseum mehr nicht o.O

"mimimi" mehr hört man da echt nicht! Ich sehs jetzt schon kommen, Patch 3.3 kommt:

Tag 1: Mimimi! Alles laggt und wir kommen nicht in die Instanz rein!!!!111elf
Tag 2: Der Trash ist vieeeeeel zu hart! Die sind ja sogar schwieriger als Naxx Bosse!!! *heul*
Tag 3: Der Boss ist verbuggt! Der killt den ganzen Raid instant sobald der sich im Kreis dreht!!!1
Tag 4: Nerf inc!
Tag 13: Nerf inc!
Tag 29: Nerf inc!
"
"
"
Tag 198: Mimimi die Instanz ist so einfach, da ist man so schnell durch!!! Achja, wo kann man am besten von lvl 82 auf 83 leveln? Cataclysm is ja soo doof ich kenn mich gar nicht mehr in der alten Welt aus, sah die schon immer so aus?? :O


----------



## Hordeman187 (29. November 2009)

Shadoom schrieb:


> Omg ...
> 
> Das ist nur ein Kolosseum mehr nicht o.O
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so stell ich mir das auch schon vor!


----------



## Nihtingàle (29. November 2009)

Also was mich von anfang an gestört hat, in Instanzen mit Trash, das dieser nicht mehr CCd werden musste. Das der komplette Trash von *JEDEM* Tank getankt werden konnte und kann...

Ich hab bisher nur PdC (HC) gesehen, fand es aber eigentlich ganz Lustig, natürlich freue ich mich auf Instanzen mit Trash und laufwegen (Bin wohl einer der wenigen, die Gnomeregan mögen).

Aber in Beitrag #35 wurde es schon richtig beschrieben......mimimimimi.....dazu muss ich sagen, das ich Level 80er in Suwell hab wipen sehen, ich habe Level 70er in Naxx40 wipen gesehen, also kommt es immer auf das zusammenspiel an...so far

Bye Bye


----------



## lord just (29. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Damit hast du Recht. Es dient der Ausbildung der Leute im Kampf gegen Athi.
> Dennoch ist es richtig Öde immer in dem gleichen Rund zu stehen und die paar Typen umzuklatschen. Wo bleibt da die Herausforderung?




hmm mal überlegen die herrausforderung in pdk. ist die herrausforderung vielleicht die selbe wie in allen anderen isntanzen und raids, dass man die bosse legt? und wenn es für dich mit eine herrausforderung ist zu den bossen zu kommen (in anderen raids), dann stimmt irgendetwas nicht mit dir, weil den weg zu den bossen findet man eigentlich sehr einfach und sollte keine herrausforderung sein und trash ist halt trash und auch keine herrausforderung.


----------



## Nebuki (29. November 2009)

Pdk ist gähnend langweilig ,weil es aber auch nur noch diese Spielerart gibt die am liebsten Instanz gehen und den Loot einfach in die Tasche gesteckt bekommen .

Das hier passt sehr gut finde ich .....



Shadoom schrieb:


> Omg ...
> 
> Das ist nur ein Kolosseum mehr nicht o.O
> 
> ...




Man muss in PDK fast nix mehr machen ausser stumpfes raufholtzen bis die Bosse down sind und das blöde daran ist mehr Tatikverständniss haben die leute heutzutage auch nicht mehr o.O .
Letztens schrieb mich wer an ob ich nicht mal TS bei denen kommen kann, sie Wipen ja die ganze Zeit an Feuerschwinge in BWL -.- (Es waren 15 x 80ger ) 

Ich bin für schwerere Instanzen, wo es auch mal wieder Spannend wird wenn man was killt und wo es auch immer noch Spaß macht obwohl man schon 5 mal in der Ini war.

Das ist bei PDK absolut nicht der fall.

So long Neo


----------



## Kankru (29. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich finde die Instanzen PDK und PDC gähnend langweilig.
> Der Grund dafür ist das man immer an der gleichen stelle steht und nur auf den Feind wartet.
> Ich hoffe das dies nicht mehr erneuert wird und bald wieder die Old School Instanzen mit Trash Mobs kommen und anderen Kampforten. Ich bekomme schon Depressionen wenn ich zwei Stunden lang in PDK PDOK sein muss um die Instanz zu clearen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr zu dieser Öden Instanz?




Der neue Raid und die neuen Inzen kommen doch bald.
Und um Chars zu equippen in kürzester Zeit und geringem Zeitaufwand,
da ist PDK und PDC genau das richtige!
Im 25er hc dann ist es dann schon nicht mehr so langweilig!


----------



## Cyl (29. November 2009)

Shadoom schrieb:


> Omg ...
> 
> Das ist nur ein Kolosseum mehr nicht o.O
> 
> ...



Du hast recht, genau so wirds geschehen. Die Frage ist aber *warum* dies nun so absehbar ist?

Weil wirklich *alle* in den gleichen Spielinhalt gepresst werden, da kann man es unmöglich allen recht machen.

Und einzig und allein dieser Sachverhalt lässt die unglaubliche Anzahl an Meckerposts entstehen.


----------



## Shedanhul (29. November 2009)

Ich find Tot(g)c einfach genial. 
Ich mag diese Kolosseumsatmosphäre sehr gerne und z.b. die Herleitung zu den Faction Champions is auch gut gemacht.
Ausserdem is die 10/25er  Variante schnell und einfach, also gerade richtig, wenn man nich so viel Zeit hat aber trotzdem bissl raiden will.
Totgc ist anspruchsvoll, also genau das Richtige, wenn man sich mal über Firstkills freuen will.

grüße

Sheda


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (29. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du hast recht, genau so wirds geschehen. Die Frage ist aber *warum* dies nun so absehbar ist?
> 
> Weil wirklich *alle* in den gleichen Spielinhalt gepresst werden, da kann man es unmöglich allen recht machen.
> 
> Und einzig und allein dieser Sachverhalt lässt die unglaubliche Anzahl an Meckerposts entstehen.




korrigier mich aber war es zu classic zeiten nich genauso? da hatten auch alle den selben content und niemand hat in ner parallel welt gespielt

aber wer schon an die ergebnisse der pisa studie glaubt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (29. November 2009)

Hallo,

es ist ein *Kolosseum*, was stellt ihr euch darunter vor?

Jetzt meckert ihr über kein Trash und in Icc heisst es dann wieder: Ich hasse Trash!

Man kann es euch nie Recht machen.

Ich finde man kann ein Kolusseum nicht so groß wie Uldu machen.

So das war meine Meinung.

P.S. Ich werde den Te ausslachen wenn er an Icc meckert, wegen dem ganzen Trash.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Ushapti (29. November 2009)

Naja is ne Arena, bei der schon der Name implementiert das es nur um die paar Kämpfe geht.

Klar kann das optisch, atmosphärisch oder spielerisch mit alten Raids wie Kara, BT oder SWL mithalten aber es ist dennoch stellenweise ganz interessant.. die schon oftmals erwähnten FC's sind halt doch nicht das übliche "Boss, druf, natz, loot" 08/15 Klischee eines northrend Boss Kampfes.
Schwirigkeitsgrad hin oder her... wemm's zu einfach is nimmt einfach schlechter equipte Leute mit und schwups, bekommt's mehr anspruch


----------



## Widock (29. November 2009)

Depressionen?

Geh raus an die Sonne (:


----------



## Thewizard76 (29. November 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Is ja sowieso nur ein Pilottest gewesen um zu gucken wie die leute drauf anspringen wenn sie einfach "nur" die bosse killen müssen.
> Ich finde die instanz klasse, endlich geht es darum worum es in einer instanz geht um bosse zu killen und nicht erst 2343 Kilometer durch eine instanz zu laufen nach einem wipe bzw auch wärend der raids!


Das ist die dümmste Antwort die mir seit langem untergekommen ist.
In Instanzen geht es nicht nur darum Bosse zu killen.
Dann können sie einem ja gleich alles mit der Post schicken.
Aber so Leute wie Du das sind die,die hier schreiben alles ist zu einfach und bei Blizz heulen es ist zu schwer damit es leichter wird.
Der Trash gehört dazu punkt aus.


----------



## Bummrar (29. November 2009)

ich mag die.. kein trash den ich tanken muss <3


----------



## Boccanegra (29. November 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist ein *Kolusseum*
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber das tut mir einfach weh, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen: das Ding, das in Rom steht, heißt Kolosseum.

Ja, ja, ich weiß: das ist Hans ... und ich hab keine Freunde und so.


----------



## Omidas (29. November 2009)

Mal ein paar Punkte raus genommen, die für PdK sprechen und dazu passende Gegenargumente.

Kolloseum dient als Ausstattungsstation für ICC
Wozu wird dieser Punkt überhaupt angebracht? Denn sowas ist im Moment in WotLK doch eigentlich absolut überflüssig. Es ist ja schon angekündigt, dass man mit ICC wieder die MArken anhebt, die in den Heros und nicht aktuellen Raids droppen. Sprich man wird eh darüber nen Itemaussgleich bekommen, ohne das einer überhaupt ein Fuss in den Lootraum rein gesetzt hat. Das einzige, was zu ertragen wäre, wäre das dann einige vielleicht nen Monat später erst nach ICC rein kommen würden.
Aber das wäre ja wohl zu ertragen gewesen. Vor allem, da man ja eh durch die Flügel und Trys begrenzt wird. Hätte auch den Vorteil, das am Patchtag es nicht zu einem unglaublichem Lagfestival kommt, weil alle nach ICC zugleich rein wollen.
Alles in allem ist eine solche Art des Equipmentausgleichs total sinnlos.

Es soll ja nur die Zeit bis ICC überbrücken
ZA sollte auch die langeweile überbrücken. Und welcher Raid ist jetzt besser gestalltet. ZA oder PdK. Also selbst wenn es nur ein Lückenfüller sein sollte, hat Blizzard in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, das sie sowas eigentlich viel besser können. 

Es gab vorher schon Raids mit wenigem bis fast keinem Trash
Es ist aber das erste mal, das so ein Konzept eine komplette T Stufe alleine füllen muss. Bis davor, waren das immer nur kleine Happen, die man als Pausensnack neben dem richtigem Raid amchen konnte.

Trash behindert einem eh doch nur.
Das ist eigentlich der wichtigste Punkt. Den das ist absolute nicht der Fall. Trash kann auflockern, entspannen, fordern, Geld einbringen, ...
Als bestes Beispiel neehmen wir den Hyal, der da in der T-Stufe mit PdK vergleichbar wäre. Da wurde genau das gegenteilige Konzept am besten herausgebracht. Trash gehört eigentlich mit zum Boss. Da war der Trash ja fast genauso spannend wie die Bosse selber. Als Tankpala das Paradis auf Erden. Natürlich wird Trash langweilig, wenn man da öfters durch muss. Aber den gleichen Effekt hat man mit Bossen auch. Sobald Boss/Trash zum ersten mal besiegt wurden, fängt es langsam an langweilig zu werden. Aber da eh weitere Boss hinter dem ersten stehen dauert dies auch ne gute Weile.
Auch ist er immer schön als entspannung zu sehen. Nen ahten Boss gemacht und wenn dann mal etwas den Gang runter schalten und es einfach laufen lassen. NAtürlich nicht nach jedem Boss, aber ab und an passt das immer. Kara gabs da zum Beispiel eine schöne Stelle. Vom Hintereingang den Treppenaufgang hoch. Immer nur ein einzelnes Gespennst aufm Weg kaum Gefahr und ich hab da immer versucht nen Geschwindigkeitsrekord hoch zu amchen. Natürlich wäre es bei weitem nicht so lustig gewesen, wenn aller Trash so wäre.
Natürlich braucht es auch knackigeren damit man nicht dabei einschläft. Die Mischung machts. Aber das bringt mich auch schon zu meinem letzten Punkt.

Trash kann ruhig komplett weg bleiben.
Und komischerweise muss ich dem sogar fast zustimmen. Und das trotz meiner vorherigen Punkte. Aber nur mit dem Zusatz "WotLK Trash".
Ich denke mal die meisten werden hier die Schlacht um Undercity gemacht haben. Die kann man nämlcih wunderbar als Vergleich ran ziehen. Ist das nicht lustig wenn man da unbesiegbar rum rennen kann und dann noch so massiv gebufft? Bei mir hat das so ca 3 Minuten Spaß gemacht alles weg zu bomben und die hohen Dmzahlen aufsteigen zu sehen. Danach saß ich da nur noch rum hab geistesabwesen die Tast der AoE Fähigkeit gespämmt, die am meisten Schaden macht und mit jeder Sekunde mehr gehofft, das die Wellen endlich weg wären, damit die coole Story weiter geht.
Das ist genau die Art Trash, die leider dieser Tage viel zu häufig ist. Und sowas kann dann auch wirklich direkt weg beliben. Das beste Beispiel für den Schlafwandelzustand bei Trash ist eigentlich NAxx. Eine der wenigen Stellen, wo man etwas mehr aufpassen muss und wo es zu Wipes kommen kann ist beim spinnenviertel wenn der Heilungsdebuff Fluch auf die Tanks kommt. Aber da sind die Entflucher meistens eh in einem Komatösen Zustand und es braucht Ewigeiten, bis sich darum gekümmert wird.
Trash wird erst dann interssant, wenn er fast so fordernd ist wie ein Miniboss. Nur wenn die potentielle Chance besteht, das man an ihm auch wIpen kann, wird man auch wach bleiben und Spaß dran haben. Erste mal Kara gewesen und sind in den Respawn von Attumen rein gelaufen, weil wir so lange beim Trash gebraucht haben. Und keiner hat sich beschwert. Kurzes Lehrgeld bezahöt und danach konzentriert ran gegangen und es gab kaum ne wipe mehr da. SSC die Pulls waren auch immer schön. Vor allem, wenn man als Pala da stand und den Mob übernehmen soll, der den Totenkopf hat und am schwitzen ist, weil man bei dem vielen CC keine Weihe benutzen kann und es so mit der Aggro ne knappe Sache wird.

Fazit:
Wenn man Trash so sieht, das es mit zum Content gehört und er sich auch so anfühlt ist er voll Okey. Wenn er nur da ist um da zu sein ist er wirklich nur überflüssig.
Achja und das wichtigste Argument gegen Trash ja fast vergessen. Wollen ja nicht einseitig werden:
Trash hat nur eine beschissene Epix Dropchance und ist somit überflüssig!!!!1111Elf


----------



## Ushapti (29. November 2009)

Schön geschrieben.

Ich denke aber ein nicht zu unterschätzender Grund weswegen Trash mittlerweile nur noch als Störung empfunden wird ist der minimale Anspruch. Um Kara aufzugreifen, an einigen stellen musste man wegen Pats aufpassen und vermehrt CC's nutzen. Seit WotlK wird alles nur noch mit dps geregelt und weggebombt... das da kein spaß aufkommt wenn der trash dadurch zum zeit leechen verkommt ist ja nicht verwunderlich.

Ahc ja und die epixe nicht zu vergessen... schweinerei das da nicht jeder was droppt...*hust*


----------



## Liiu (29. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Blödesinn !
> 
> Die Wege zu den verschiedenen Bossen waren das Salz in der Suppe. Klar wurden die nach dem 10ten mal komplett auch langweilig. Doch nicht so schnell wie in dem Öden PDK und anderen.



Wenn das für Dich das Salz in der Suppe war, tust Du mir wircklich leid.
Für mich gibt und gab es jedenfalls schöneres, als stundenlang durch den Trash von Kurator zu Siechhuf zu prügeln.
Vorallem dann fantastisch, wenn man Aran nicht schnell genug legen konnte und die ganzen mobs respwant sind.

Zu BC-Zeiten haben sich die Leute noch über den vielen Trash, erforderliche Zugansquests und wie schwer die Instanzen doch seien, beschwert, heute beschweren sich die Leute, dass es keinen Trash, keine Zugansquests mehr gibt und die Instanzen doch viel zu einfach seien, dabei haben sie noch nicht mal den Content clear.


----------



## Samaraner (29. November 2009)

Es heißt immer WotLK Trash sei so leicht, aber ich würde gerne mal eine Gruppe sehen die in Ulduar den Trash nicht mit Taktik und CC zerlegt. Auch der Trash in Naxx hat es teilweise in sich. Das merkt man dann wenn Rnd Raids ohne Absprache reinrennen und meinen sie könnten einfach alles wegbomben. An manchen Stellen klappt das aber nicht. Und wer ist Schuld? Natürlich blizz, weil man ja trotz dem guten Equip und den imba dps noch whipet. Logische Konsequenz? Die ini ist zu hart und muss generft werden.

Und das viele meinen pdk wäre so langweilig liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht am mangelnden Trash oder das sich alles in einem Raum abspielt. Es liegt daran, das jeder der pdk 10 clear hat meint den Content clear zu haben. PdoK beinhaltet ja die gleichen Bosse, also muss es ja der gleiche Content sein. Ich kenne kaum jemanden der PdoK clear hat und meint die Ini wäre langweilig oder öde. Denn wenn man sich mit der Ini auseinadersetzt, merkt man das die einzelnen Bosse einem viele Freiheiten lassen. Es gibt keinen Boss in PdoK für den es nicht mehrere Taktiken gibt. Und das ist das interesante an der Ini: Genau die Taktik zu finden die zur eigenen Gruppe passt, und oft muss man diese selbst finden.


----------



## Ushapti (29. November 2009)

In relation zu BC ist der Trasch leicht, klar gibt es ausnahmen aber in 9 von 10 Fällen ist es doch ziemliches hack'n'slay...
Wie du schon sagtest, der Tash in Naxx hat es teilweise in sich, der großteil is aber pillepalle und das ist nicht zuletzt schuld am "zu einfach" gejammer.

Is doch immer so... entweder is es zu einfach oder zu hart und alles meckert, mault und mimimit vor sich hin anstatt bisschen nachzudenken und taktik, spielweise oder zusammenstellung zu ändern.

Und das Angesprochene "Copntent Clear" und Pdok nicht zu beachten passt auch wunderbar in den ganzen Tonus.
Würde es in PDoK legendaries marke Gleven geben, würde keiner mehr, der PDK clear hat, auch nur ansatzweise an content clear denken*rolelyes+^^°


----------



## Nexilein (29. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Was haben diese Bosse? Spaß gemacht?
> 
> Also Magtheridon und Gruul waren die Bosse auf die man nach den ersten mal Legen auf fast allen Servern keine Gruppen mehr gefunden hat.
> Satharion und Das Auge der Ewigkeit findet man inzwischen auch keine Schlachtzüge mehr.



Auf meinem Server wurden Gruul und Maggi bis zu letzt gelegt. Maulgar, Gruul und Maggi wurden wegen T4 sogar relativ gerne & leicht von Leuten mit Karaequip random abgefarmt, und auch T5 Equipte haben die Bosse noch abgefarmt, weil sie teilweise einfach nette Sachen gedroppt haben. Für Gruul hat man z.B. wegen dem Schild immer relativ leicht einen T5 Tank gefunden.

Momentan findet man auch leicht Gruppen für Sartharion mit Adds, und Ony wurde ja auch nicht recycled weil sie so unbeliebt war...


----------



## Orgoron (29. November 2009)

Perfekt ! Rein Bosse klatschen Loot abstauben !

PdK dürfte neben Naxx die am besten frequentierte Raidini aller Zeiten werden was Blizz wohl zeigen dürfte was die Spieler wollen auf nervigen Trash der einem nur die kostbare Zeit stiehlt kann ich gerne verzicht.

Inis mit Trash werden nach dem 10en mal auch nicht besser ^^

Btw "herausfordernden" Trash hab ich auch in Inis noch nicht gesehen nur welchen wo man notgedrungenermassen ein Haufen Zeit mit verbringen musste ^^


So Long ^^


----------



## Orgoron (29. November 2009)

Nebuki schrieb:


> Pdk ist gähnend langweilig ,weil es aber auch nur noch diese Spielerart gibt die am liebsten Instanz gehen und den Loot einfach in die Tasche gesteckt bekommen .
> 
> Das hier passt sehr gut finde ich .....
> 
> ...



Dann versuchs mal In der Hero Version was du uns da nach 30- 40 Wipes erzählst ^^


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Finsterniss (29. November 2009)

PDK langweilig? Nein vielleicht nur mal etwas anderes. Wieso ist PDK so wie es ist? Na die Antwort ist doch offensichtlich.

Ein Turnier das in einer Arena statt findet, sprich es ist wie es ist. Ich kenne keine Arena auch im wahren Leben nicht, wo man durch 100 Gänge zu seinem Gegner kommt. Man stelle sich vor die Boxer müssten erst durch die Stadt laufen in der sie Ihren Kampf haben und alle gegnerischen Fans vermöbeln. (Wäre sicher lustig anzusehen aber ne das wollen wir nicht)

Wie wäre es wenn wir zu den alten Raid Ideen zurück gehen. 40 Mann, Instanzen in denen die Trashmobs schon halbe Bosse sind, riesen Geschrei der Freude im TS wenn man den Boss gelegt hat und vor allem SCHÖNE Klassensets.

Ich denke die Leute wurden ab BC ein wenig verwöhnt. Ich finde es nicht schlimm das nun jeder alles schneller erreichen könnte, doch die meisten wissen gar nicht was ein richtiger Raid ist. 10/25 Mann koordinieren ist ein leichtes und dennoch für viele ein Problem. Mach das mal mit 40 Leuten, das macht wenigstens Spaß


----------



## Overnuked (29. November 2009)

Also ich finde: nicht das Rumstehen oder die fehlenden Trash-Gruppen sind das Problem. Eher die allgemeine Schwierigkeit des normalen 10er und 25er Modi. Wenn ich mich zum Beispiel daran erinnere, wie man damals noch in Naxx 10er rumgewiped ist und jetzt geht jeder Übernoob pdk10. Nur die heroischen Modi verlangen noch etwas Anspruch, aber weltbewegend ist das auch nicht. Schon da man sich das nötige Eq für pdk aus pdc hc zusammen farmen kann bzw. alles gegen Marken bekommt, find ich den Content viel zu leicht. Auch da im nächsten Patch in der neuen heroischen Instanz 232 Items droppen, was für eingefleischte Spieler, die sich ihr Eq schwer zusammen Raiden, natürlich zum kotzen ist.... TBC war vom Content her viel anspruchsvoller, zwar gabs da auch Zeug gegen Marken, aber das lies den Char net gleich Sunwell-ready werden.... Na ja, die leuten von Blizz wissen schon was sie machen, aber sollten sich net wundern, wenn Leute wegen sowas dann aufhören zu Spielen.


Danke für´s lesen^^


----------



## highsaction (29. November 2009)

Pd(o)k ist halt mal was komplett anderes als "große" raidinstanz. Klar gibts hier und da mal beschwerden vom Aufbau, das gibts/gabs aber meiner Meinung überall und wird es auch überall geben. Was mich nur wundert, warum wurde nichts zu Archarons Kammer gesagt? Das sind 3 Bosse mit 6 oder 7 trash"gruppen"
und trotzdem klappere ich die gerne ab, weil die Bossmechanick bei allen 3 anderst ist. Genauso ist es in Pd(o)k. Nicht der Trash lenkt einen von der Bossmechanick ab und führt zur nächsten. Nein, es sind nur die Bosse die komplett verschieden sind und in meinen Augen immer wieder Spass bringen.


----------



## nascalos (29. November 2009)

PdK 10: Langweilig zu Leicht sogar für grünequipte.
PdoK 10: Gäähn. Zu Leicht und den Namen hero nja egal. 
PdK 25: Lächerlich! 
PdoK 25: ersten 4 Bosse Lächerlich... für endcontent und anub auch ned so schwer.

Fazit: Lächerlicher Content


----------



## Totemwächter (29. November 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> PdK 10: Langweilig zu Leicht sogar für grünequipte.
> PdoK 10: Gäähn. Zu Leicht und den Namen hero nja egal.
> PdK 25: Lächerlich!
> PdoK 25: ersten 4 Bosse Lächerlich... für endcontent und anub auch ned so schwer.
> ...


und den erflog in 25er pdok mit noch mehr als 50 verbleibenden trys hast du natürlich auch schon oder?
Wie ich solche Leute hasse, noch nicht mal ansatzweise alles in wow erreicht haben aber immer am rum heulen


----------



## Omidas (29. November 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> und den erflog in 25er pdok mit noch mehr als 50 verbleibenden trys hast du natürlich auch schon oder?
> Wie ich solche Leute hasse, noch nicht mal ansatzweise alles in wow erreicht haben aber immer am rum heulen



Hey vielleicht führt Blizzard ein Achievment ein, wo bei Arthas keiner im Raid Schaden bekommen darf. Damit dürfte der Content für die nächsten Jahre gesichert sein.


----------



## Totemwächter (29. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Hey vielleicht führt Blizzard ein Achievment ein, wo bei Arthas keiner im Raid Schaden bekommen darf. Damit dürfte der Content für die nächsten Jahre gesichert sein.


Ja aber dann beschweren sich doch die krassen Hardcore pro gamer das sowas viel zu schwierig ist, und wenn es dann angepasst wird und die anderen es auch können ises wieder scheiße langweilig -.-
Solchen Leuten kann man es nie recht machen, die werden immer bei allem und jedem meckern, einfach ignorieren das macht es schon viel einfacher.


----------



## Enyalios (29. November 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Ja aber dann beschweren sich doch die krassen Hardcore pro gamer das sowas viel zu schwierig ist, und wenn es dann angepasst wird und die anderen es auch können ises wieder scheiße langweilig -.-
> Solchen Leuten kann man es nie recht machen, die werden immer bei allem und jedem meckern, einfach ignorieren das macht es schon viel einfacher.



Ja, waren ja immer deine zitierten "krassen Hardcore Pro-Gamer" die sich über Content beschwert haben. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch die Zugangsquests rausgenommen weil die so kläglich daran scheiterten.


----------



## Nexilein (29. November 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> PdK 10: Langweilig zu Leicht sogar für grünequipte.
> PdoK 10: Gäähn. Zu Leicht und den Namen hero nja egal.
> PdK 25: Lächerlich!
> PdoK 25: ersten 4 Bosse Lächerlich... für endcontent und anub auch ned so schwer.
> ...



GZ

Du hast Ulduar am 16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,28,30 April geraidet, d.h. in den ersten 2 Wochen nach Release 11 Raidtage. Das ist ungefähr so als würde ich 48 Stunden lang gegen einen 80 Jährigen Fußball spielen; egal wie schlecht ich bin, irgendwann fällt er tot um und ich gewinne. 
Dazu schaltest du dann auch noch ganz bewusst den Easymode an, indem du 10er und 25er parallel raidest....
Für sowas ist und war WoW zum Glück nie ausgelegt... auch PdK nicht.

Wer soviel Zeit in dieses Spiel investieren will, der soll es tun. Aber warum regst du dich dann über den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf? Du bist doch derjenige der mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt...


----------



## feuerteufell (29. November 2009)

Stimmt ich bin auch immer fast vorm einpennen =/


----------



## Bummrar (29. November 2009)

wenn ihrs soo langweilgi findet, macht was sinnvolles und spielt tank oder heal.. dumm aufn boss bolzen is auch nich so schwer das geb ich zu


----------



## nascalos (29. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> Du hast Ulduar am 16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,28,30 April geraidet, d.h. in den ersten 2 Wochen nach Release 11 Raidtage. Das ist ungefähr so als würde ich 48 Stunden lang gegen einen 80 Jährigen Fußball spielen; egal wie schlecht ich bin, irgendwann fällt er tot um und ich gewinne.
> Dazu schaltest du dann auch noch ganz bewusst den Easymode an, indem du 10er und 25er parallel raidest....
> ...




Hab ich gesagt ich reg mich auf^^ ich äußere nur meine Meinung. Und wenn hier einer meint warum ich oder andere noch nicht 25er 0 wipe tribut haben usw.. das liegt daran dass mann immer soviele failbobs wie einige von..... mit hat. die auch so ne einstellung haben. Und viel zeit investiere ich sicherlich ned... Trotz meines erfolgreichen raiden hab ich gegensatz von 80% der cusus hier nen Arbeit und ne alde und wer hätte es gedacht sogar freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. also in jeder hinsicht gut bedient.


----------



## Hishabye (29. November 2009)

Das einzig gute an Trash ist, dass man dort AFK gehen kann während die anderen die Dinger beseitigen *rolleyes*


----------



## terminator111 (29. November 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> PdK 10: Langweilig zu Leicht sogar für grünequipte.
> PdoK 10: Gäähn. Zu Leicht und den Namen hero nja egal.
> PdK 25: Lächerlich!
> PdoK 25: ersten 4 Bosse Lächerlich... für endcontent und anub auch ned so schwer.
> ...



pah, hast ja noch nich mal alle Ulduar+PdoK Erfolge


----------



## Mirano (29. November 2009)

hmm ich finde, die frage ob trash sinnvoll ist oder nicht hängt von der instanz ab...

wenn man z.B. Arthas oder Kaelthas töten muss, die armeen haben, wäre es doch etwas doof wenn man durch eine leere instanz laufen muss und dann den Anführer tötet, ohne auch nur vorher einen seiner Untertanen angegriffen zu haben... Wäre ja fast so wie wenn man im Krieg einfach mal den gegnerischen Heerführer tötet und dann schreit juhu wir haben gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn man jetzt in einem Kolosseum kämpft, wie damals die Gladiatoren in Rom, woran Pd(O)K zweifelslos angelehnt ist, gegen Trash kämpfen müsste, dann wäre das doch recht fragwürdig...

Ich finde Trash trägt einfach zum richtigen feeling bei. Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber wenn man in Ulduar von Boss zu Boss laufen müsste die Umkloppen und weiter wäre das auch nicht so dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finde, dass Pd(O)K seinen Zweck erfüllt, da der einzigste Zweck,  meiner Meinung nach, von dieser Instanz ist, sich für Arthas zu equipen. Da tut sich jetzt die Frage auf, warum nicht ICC an Ulduar Equip anpassen? Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass sonst die ganze WoW-Community gejammert hätte, dass sie ewig Ulduar raiden müssen.
Ich finde, Blizzard weiß was sie tun, auch wenn mir ein paar Sachen nicht gefallen (wie z.B. die Sache mit den Hardmodes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab einfach nicht die Motivation etwas was ich schonmal geschafft hab nochmal extra schwerer zu macher zu machen nur um anstatt von 30% crit 30.5% crit zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Aber naja man kanns nie jedem Recht machen.


----------



## Cyl (30. November 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> korrigier mich aber war es zu classic zeiten nich genauso? da hatten auch alle den selben content und niemand hat in ner parallel welt gespielt
> 
> aber wer schon an die ergebnisse der pisa studie glaubt
> 
> ...



Oh stimmt, ich vergaß... damals konnte ebenso jeden Neueinsteiger/Gelegenheitsspieler nach spätestens 3 Wochen (incl. leveln) den Endcontent alá original Naxx, BWL, AQ raiden..freilich. Damals war jeder nach 4 Stunden dummes Tastendrücken Meister in seinem Beruf und damals drückte auch der einarmige Vollhonk nur ne Taste um auf auf Mörder-DPS zu kommen, da andere Klassenfähigkeiten wie CC noch nie was bedeuteten...

Deine tolle "Facepalm" schützt dich evt. davor um nicht in den Spiegel sehen zu müssen und zu sehen, warum PISA denn so ist wie es ist. Kann das sein?

In einem C-Spiel für ambitioniertes Gruppenraiden sind Zugangserschwernisse (die damaligen Quest), Boss-EQ-Quecks und schlicht das Prinzip "mehr Leistung = mehr Raidcontent" einfach unerlässlich.


Und nun darfste "ambitioniert" googeln und Releasespieler nach dem damaligen Spiel fragen.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. November 2009)

Tja, da ein Trottel meint Blizzard zu verklagen weil man zu viel Zeit(die man ja bezhalt) mit laufen verbringt finden das wohl einige sehr schön so.

quelle dazu such ich jetzt nich raus..... sucht bei buffed.de


----------



## HugoBoss24 (30. November 2009)

bitte bedenkt das pdk werder ein test noch sonstiges war/ist, sondern eine arena!  also wozu hier trash? in der eiskrone wirds wieder trash geben. also mal locker und nachdenken vorm sinnlos posten @ threadersteller.


----------



## Rolandos (30. November 2009)

Im Grunde genommen, sind alle Instanzen nach maximal 5 mal  durch laufen Öde und Langweilig, meistens schon nach einem mal, besonders mit Stammgruppen. Rein, hin, alles auf seine Position und Feuer frei, Trash, Boss kippt um, erledigt, nächster Abschnitt. 
Wobei in PDK die Spitze der Langeweile erreicht ist, weil es nur ein reines Scheibenschießen, auf verschiedene Entfernungen, ist.
Einziges spannende, was denn nun für Item fällt, ob man es gebrauchen kann und ob man Würfelglück hat. Nur ein anderes "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" ist.

Randomgruppen bringen dann wieder mehr Spannung. Aber da die Raidleiter dann wieder die Mitglieder nach irgendwelchen Kriterien bewerten, bevor sie mitspielen dürfen, macht es dann wieder Langweilig.


----------



## Nexilein (30. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Oh stimmt, ich vergaß... damals konnte ebenso jeden Neueinsteiger/Gelegenheitsspieler nach spätestens 3 Wochen (incl. leveln) den Endcontent alá original Naxx, BWL, AQ raiden..freilich.
> [...]
> In einem C-Spiel für ambitioniertes Gruppenraiden sind Zugangserschwernisse (die damaligen Quest), Boss-EQ-Quecks und schlicht das Prinzip "mehr Leistung = mehr Raidcontent" einfach unerlässlich.



WoW war aber noch nie ein Spiel für "ambitioniertes Gruppenraiden". Es war ein Spiel für "langatmiges Gruppenraiden" und es hieß "mehr Zeit = mehr Raidcontent"
MC war quasi free 4 all, und jeder Raid der 10 Wochen MC überlebt hat war in der Regel auch in BWL erfolgreich. Allerdings gab es um die Bosskämpfe herum so viel zu tun (Farmen, Trahshauen, stundenlanges Leute im Raid Rumschieben damit die Buffs ordentlich verteilt werden),  dass es vielen einfach zu blöd geworden ist. Und da Trashverhauen und suboptimale Loottables es unglaublich aufwändig gemacht haben Leute nachzuequippen, sind in AQ40 und Naxx eben nur sehr wenige Raids angekommen. Komischerweiße sind die Randomraids entstanden, als Blizzard mit ZG und AQ20 den Zeitaufwand für Raidorga und Farmen massiv runtergeschraubt hat, und nicht als man mit WotLK T9 für Heromarken eingeführt hat.

Natrülich waren AQ 40 und Nax wirkliche Hämmer, und das sich deren Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht mit PdK vergleichen lässt ist auch klar, aber man muß schon auch mal die Frage stellen, ob "ambitoniert" das richtige Wort dafür ist, wenn man wochenlang an Bossen wiped die schon rein mathematisch nicht legbar waren.


----------



## Hishabye (30. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> WoW war aber noch nie ein Spiel für "ambitioniertes Gruppenraiden". Es war ein Spiel für "langatmiges Gruppenraiden" und es hieß "mehr Zeit = mehr Raidcontent"




Genau World of Waitcraft...ich möcht gar nicht wissen, wie viel zeit ich dort schon verplempert habe, weil einer DC hat , einer AFK gegangen ist,  die Palas das Buffen nicht hingekriegt haben, dann die drölfmillionen Trashgruppen durchkämpfen und und und....


----------



## Bobtronic2 (30. November 2009)

Als Pdk Rauskamm war´s Spannend 10/25 Normal oder Hm Wipen Wipen lernen und ab dann Stupiedes Langweilliges bosse Kloppen und durchlooten.
Gestern hat eine Horden Gilde 25er Hm mit 50 Try geschaft.
Wenn man das geschaft hat kann man sagen Pdk ist Laaaaangweillig^^


----------



## Liiu (30. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ja, waren ja immer deine zitierten "krassen Hardcore Pro-Gamer" die sich über Content beschwert haben. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch die Zugangsquests rausgenommen weil die so kläglich daran scheiterten.



Die Zugangsquests wurden abgeschafft, weil der Großteil der Leute sich darüber beschwert hat.


----------



## Thewizard76 (30. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Oh stimmt, ich vergaß... damals konnte ebenso jeden Neueinsteiger/Gelegenheitsspieler nach spätestens 3 Wochen (incl. leveln) den Endcontent alá original Naxx, BWL, AQ raiden..freilich. Damals war jeder nach 4 Stunden dummes Tastendrücken Meister in seinem Beruf und damals drückte auch der einarmige Vollhonk nur ne Taste um auf auf Mörder-DPS zu kommen, da andere Klassenfähigkeiten wie CC noch nie was bedeuteten...
> 
> Deine tolle "Facepalm" schützt dich evt. davor um nicht in den Spiegel sehen zu müssen und zu sehen, warum PISA denn so ist wie es ist. Kann das sein?
> 
> ...


In den geschmolzenen Kern wurden damals 58 mitgenommen nur um den Raid voll zu bekommen.
Heute würdest Du keine 40 Mann mehr zusammen und koordiniert bekommen weil alle auf einfach getrimmt sind.
Die damaligen Anforderungen sind überholt.
Die heutigen sind beschissen mit dem Penis Meter (entschuldigt den vergleich) gab es damals ja auch nicht.
Alle wollen nur schnell schnell durch die inis und keiner muss mehr seine fähigkeiten einsetzen.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte wieder etwas mehr Ansteigen.


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (30. November 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du regelmäßig Karazhan raiden warst, aber die Wege zwischen den Bossen waren....schlimm.



Und genau das wurde schließlich in ulduar durch die teleporter aufgehoben, die sich nach dem bosspull aktivieren. so muss man zwar die ini durchlaufen, aber man muss es nicht wiederholen, wenn man trieen geht.


----------



## Technocrat (30. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr zu dieser Öden Instanz?



Das Du mal Aion spielen solltest, damit Du weißt, was Du an WoW hast.


----------



## Troll_im_Wachstum (30. November 2009)

Kann mich dem TE nur anschließen.
Im wesentlichen lässt sich die Schwierigkeit in PdK ziemlich gut zusammenfassen.
--> lauf aus dem Feuer/Nebel/Höllenfeuer raus, renn vorm Yeti und den Stacheln weg.
Obwohl, die Hauptschwierigkeit liegt wohl eher darin, parallel dazu noch seine 3-Tasten-Rota durchzuhämmern 
damit man seine 3 oder 4k dps fährt die ja völlig ausreichend für die normalen Versionen sind.
Im Großen und ganzen halte ich Patch 3.2 für ziemlich armselig.
Die Arena ist gerade so anspruchsvoll gearbeitet wie das wohl der Praktikant konnte der bei Blizz 
während der Patcharbeiten zu blöd zum Kaffeekochen war; 
und die 5(!)(!!!) Bosse hat man rein von der Zahl her auch in diversen Heros, Schwierigkeitsgrad siehe oben.
Das ganze per copy -> paste mit angepasstem Bossschaden und -life für die etwas ehrgeizigeren Spieler nochmal aufzuwärmen 
und ein o im Namen einzufügen ist so billig dass es schon fast wieder genial ist.


----------



## Cobrastrike (30. November 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich finde die Instanzen PDK und PDC gähnend langweilig.



Dann mach was anderes. Sonst könnte man ja fast glauben du wärst Itemgeil.


----------



## Nexilein (30. November 2009)

Troll_im_Wachstum schrieb:


> und die 5(!)(!!!) Bosse hat man rein von der Zahl her auch in diversen Heros,



In Nax gab's mehr Bosse als in Kara, in Ulduar gab's mehr Bosse als in SSC und FdS
PdK hat einen Boss weniger als ZA, und ICC wird 2 Bosse weniger haben als BT & Hyal
Dafür gibt's nicht nur eine Instanz a la TdM, sondern drei neue 5er Instanzen in der ICC

PdK fällt da weder aus der Reihe, noch muß man sich über Bossmangel beklagen...


----------



## tamirok (30. November 2009)

für pdk 2h hm.... da macht ihr sicher was falsch brauch mit random!!! nicht länger als 60 mins


----------



## Orgoron (30. November 2009)

Troll_im_Wachstum schrieb:


> Kann mich dem TE nur anschließen.
> Im wesentlichen lässt sich die Schwierigkeit in PdK ziemlich gut zusammenfassen.
> --> lauf aus dem Feuer/Nebel/Höllenfeuer raus, renn vorm Yeti und den Stacheln weg.
> Obwohl, die Hauptschwierigkeit liegt wohl eher darin, parallel dazu noch seine 3-Tasten-Rota durchzuhämmern
> ...



Sag mal rafft ihrs nich in WotLk gibts verschieden schwierigkeitsgrade damit sich jeder was raussuchen kann.

Poste mal bitte nen Link zu deinen nicht vorhandenen PdOK 25 Erfolgen und ich halt mein Maul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur weil du nicht fähig bist auf Hero was zu reissen ist 3.2 scheisse oder was ? Manchmal möcht ich echt einmal eure kranke Logik begreiffen ^^

Und einfach Copy ist auch nicht die Bosskämpfe auf Hero sind teilweise etwas anders nicht nur mehr Schaden und Life aber woher soll das jemand wissen der noch nicht mal selber weiss was für Unsinn er schwafelt. Im Grunde widersprichts du dir innerhalb von ein paar Zeilen selber dreimal.




tamirok schrieb:


> für pdk 2h hm.... da macht ihr sicher was falsch brauch mit random!!! nicht länger als 60 mins



"Normale" Randomraids brauchen oft noch 2 - 3 Stunden wenn Anub nich sogar stehen bleibt.


----------



## Enyalios (30. November 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Poste mal bitte nen Link zu deinen nicht vorhandenen PdOK 25 Erfolgen und ich halt mein Maul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Macht sinn den gesamten Content eines Spiels an einem (in Worten: Einem) Boss festzumachen, aber die antwort hast du ja zum Glück gleich mitgeliefert:



Orgoron schrieb:


> manchmal möcht ich echt einmal eure kanke Logik begreiffen ^^


----------



## Orgoron (30. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Macht sinn den gesamten Content eines Spiels an einem (in Worten: Einem) Boss festzumachen, aber die antwort hast du ja zum Glück gleich mitgeliefert:



Über den Inhalt von 3.2. bin ich selber nicht unbedingt glücklich aber guck mal ganz oben auf Seite eins das steht "PdK" und nicht "Inhalt von Patch 3.2".


----------



## Cyl (30. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> WoW war aber noch nie ein Spiel für "ambitioniertes Gruppenraiden". Es war ein Spiel für "langatmiges Gruppenraiden" und es hieß "mehr Zeit = mehr Raidcontent"
> MC war quasi free 4 all, und jeder Raid der 10 Wochen MC überlebt hat war in der Regel auch in BWL erfolgreich. Allerdings gab es um die Bosskämpfe herum so viel zu tun (Farmen, Trahshauen, stundenlanges Leute im Raid Rumschieben damit die Buffs ordentlich verteilt werden),  dass es vielen einfach zu blöd geworden ist. Und da Trashverhauen und suboptimale Loottables es unglaublich aufwändig gemacht haben Leute nachzuequippen, sind in AQ40 und Naxx eben nur sehr wenige Raids angekommen. Komischerweiße sind die Randomraids entstanden, als Blizzard mit ZG und AQ20 den Zeitaufwand für Raidorga und Farmen massiv runtergeschraubt hat, und nicht als man mit WotLK T9 für Heromarken eingeführt hat.
> 
> Natrülich waren AQ 40 und Nax wirkliche Hämmer, und das sich deren Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht mit PdK vergleichen lässt ist auch klar, aber man muß schon auch mal die Frage stellen, ob "ambitoniert" das richtige Wort dafür ist, wenn man wochenlang an Bossen wiped die schon rein mathematisch nicht legbar waren.



Ob jemand das klassische raiden als "ambitioniert" oder als "langatmig" sieht, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 
Nur war damals halt eins gegeben: Für *jeden einzelnen* mindestens ein *kleiner Bereich* des Spiels dabei. Heute ist für *alle* ein *mittelgroßer Bereich* dabei, sonst gar nichts. Keine Luft nach oben.

Ende Klassik, als das Spiel "groß" wurde, kam die Kreischerei "13 Euro bezahlt, Räähhbbäähh", das Blizzardsche Planen von Dia3 und den damit verbundenen Kompetenzabzug in WoW, die große Geldgeilheit mit einem immer kleineren/schlechteren Produkt trotzdem noch auf mittelfristige Zeit Kohle zu scheffeln, fertig war der absteigende Ast. (Qualitativ gesehen!, geschäftstechnisch durchaus vieles richtig gemacht.)

Aber wenn du im ernst behauptest, daß die Randomraids damals nur an der von dir gesehenen Langatmigkeit scheiterten, dann muß ich leider sagen: Du hast nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung von Endcontent alá AQ40, org. Naxx oder Sunwell pre Casualanpassungen. (btw, Naxx war fast immer machbar, es kursierten nur falsche Zahlen, die auch niemals belegt wurden. Nur ne ganz kurze Zeit war ein bekannter Bug drin, der aber "flott" gefixt wurde.)
Selbst simpel BT/Hyjal war für Randoms ein nogo. Da wipen heut noch genügend 80 Randomgruppen weil man dort noch etwas laufen musste/muss, trotz der gefühlten 10 Meganerfs.
ZG oder AQ20 wurden damals keineswegs von Randomgruppen gecleart, 99 von 100 wären nicht mal am Trash vorbei gekommen. 

Mit kürzerer Orga, bzw kürzeren Raidabenden hat das jedenfalls rein gar nichts zu tun.

ZA war damals die erste lachhafte Instanz (vom Schwierigkeitsgrad) und ab dem -30%hp NPC Patch, etlichen! Schwierigkeitsnerfs ging laaaangsam das Fenster für Randomraids Schlangenschrein/Hyjal/BT auf, Rest ist ja bekannt.

Mittlerweile wird ein runder Kasten mit 5 Idiotenbossen als Endcontent gefeiert, es gibt aber auch sowas von bescheuerte AV`s für jeden Bockmist und wer mag, darf die gleiche Grütze ja ganz dolle auf HM spielen. Da ist es dann zwar immernoch nicht schwer, es ist immernoch das gleiche, nämlich lieblos rein geklatschtes Copy&Paste, aber naja, Euros gespart und der Großteil der jetzigen Spieler ist eh damit überfordert. Trotz kurzer Orga oder ähnlichem Quatsch.


Kuckt euch doch einfach mal Instanzen wie Mauro oder ähnliche an, vergleicht die mit dem heutigen Aufwand was in die Instanzen gesteckt wird und denkt nach....
Wer dann immernoch nicht kapiert das die Qualität aber so derbe den Bach runter geht, der ist a) blind, oder b) ein scheuklappenbehafteter FanboI sondersgleichen.


----------



## Nurmengard (30. November 2009)

Ich liebe diese Ini^^


----------



## Nimbe (30. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> In Nax gab's mehr Bosse als in Kara, in Ulduar gab's mehr Bosse als in SSC und FdS
> PdK hat einen Boss weniger als ZA, und ICC wird 2 Bosse weniger haben als BT & Hyal
> Dafür gibt's nicht nur eine Instanz a la TdM, sondern drei neue 5er Instanzen in der ICC
> 
> PdK fällt da weder aus der Reihe, noch muß man sich über Bossmangel beklagen...



mom mal bt hatte 5 bosse! icc hat 14 wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^

btt: das kolloseum ist dazu da um uns auf die Zitadelle vorzubereiten, also das die nich so genial ist wie Ulduar is iwie klar was willste in einem kolloseum großartiges machen^^ ich find die ini gecht ok bin mal gespannt ob pdok auch so schwer is^^


----------



## Hishabye (30. November 2009)

@ Cyl konsumierst du noch WoW?


----------



## Samaraner (30. November 2009)

@Cyl: Dein Beitrag ist für sich genommen vollkommen richtig, nur ist die Frage ob Pdk/PdoK öde ist oder nicht. Sollte der Thread zu dem eindeutigen Ergebnis kommen, das PdK öde ist, dann würde dein Beitrag eine mögliche Erklärung dafür liefern.

In diesem Thread mit Argumenten etwas zu bewegen habe ich aufgegeben, gute Argumente werden schlichtweg ignoriert und weniger gute werden verdreht bis sie keinen Sinn mehr ergeben. Fairerweise muss ich zugeben das die Mehrheit beider Parteien das so macht. Die Konsequenz die ich daraus ziehe:
Ich finde PdK nicht öde, Punkt.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (30. November 2009)

wenn du so lange brauchst machst dus schonmal falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest im 10er sollte beides in 45min fertig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twinser (30. November 2009)

Um auf den Thread zurückzukommen.
Find ich auch etwas langweilig, aber nur etwas.
Ich finde es besser wenn man nicht nur Bosse kloppt, lootet und abhaut.
Bisschen Spaß muss sein, den kann man auch bei Trash haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (30. November 2009)

Richtig ist, dass PDK 10/25 mit der Zeit etwas eintönig wird. PDoK 10/25 sollte aber für alle, nicht-Eliteraidgilden auf jeden Fall ein wenig Herausforderung bieten. (und btw. muss man Blizz zugestehen, dass sie die fehlenden Trashmobs mit sehr liebevoll gestalteten Zwischensequenzen -insbesondere wirklich professionellen Sprechen- gestaltet haben) 

Als wir PDoK10 zum ersten Mal clear hatten und dann mal wieder PDK10 gemacht hatte, kam uns das ganze kindischst einfach vor. Jetzt sitzt der 25er normal-Modus locker und die nächste Herausforderung für die Gilde wird eben 25er PDoK werden. Wer keine extrem strengen Aufnahmebedingungen in seiner Gilde hat und dementsprechend nicht ausschließlich gute bis sehr gute Spieler wird wissen, dass das nicht so ohne weiteres geht.

In den "der schwächste fliegt und wird durch nen besseren ausgetauscht"Raidgilden, ist das natürlich weit weniger problematisch. Und obwohl ich zur ersten der beiden Varianten gehöre, will ich gar nicht gegen letztere hetzen. Wer auf maximalen Erfolg und Server-Firstkills aus ist, braucht so eine Gilde und damit hat die auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Wer es etwas entspannter angehen will, hat mit dem jetzigen System aber eben auch eine gute Chance, einige Erfolge einzuheimsen.

Ich kann nur das ewige Rumgejammere nicht verstehen, da beide Fraktionen eigentlich ordentlich versorgt sind und Patch 3.3 ja nicht mehr soooo ewig auf sich warten lassen wird.


----------



## Spellman (30. November 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> mom mal bt hatte 5 bosse! icc hat 14 wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^



Bei euch hatte BT 5 Bosse?
Dann wurdet ihr beschissen ^^
Bei uns aufm Server waren da 9 drin ^^

Oder meinste Hyal?!


----------



## Chuckzz (30. November 2009)

Pdok25 Clear haben mit Achievement und dann darfst du erst sagen es ist Langweilig. Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten ist es ein Test für die Kämpfer gegen Arthas. 

Wenn du dich mal ein bischen mit der Story in WoW zurzeit auseinandersetzen würdest, wüsstest du das und würdest nicht solche dummen Aussagen treffen. Geh halt Ulduar, oder wenn MC so toll war geh MC.


----------



## TheGui (30. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das Du mal Aion spielen solltest, damit Du weißt, was Du an WoW hast.


qft


----------



## Captn.Pwn (30. November 2009)

Also ich finde Pdk nicht langweilig, ganz im gegenteil, ich finde es besser als sich 2h lang durch trash zu wipen für nichts eigentlich.
Ich persönlich habe Ulduar nichtmal im 10er clear, vom  25er brauch ich gar nicht zu reden,
pdk 10er gar nicht (eq anforderungen sind teilweise höher als was in der ini droppt), pdk 25 bis zu den Zwillingen 2h lang gewiped.
Aber trotzdem, Spaß macht es mir immer wieder.
Von daher weiter so Blizz, Cata kann nur noch besser werden.


----------



## Horo@DSH-R (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich persönlich hab das Problem mit Pdk dass es einfach zu einfach ist. Viele werden jetzt sagen dass das nicht stimmt weil bla bla bla aber es ist so. Wenn man mal Anub zum x-ten mal gelegt hat dann will man irgendwann mal nicht mehr, obs nun 232 245 oder 258er items gibt oder nicht. Ausserdem fehlt dort die Atmosphäre. Große Instanzen haben auch eine großartige Wirkung. Ulduar ist der beste Beweise. 
Mir persönlich wäre es lieber dass gewisse Abschnitte erst mit der Erledigung des HT geöffnet werden a lá Algalon. Sowas könnte man öfter in die Ini packen.
Zu den Trashmobs: Wer sagt den dass Trashmobs immer leicht sein müssen? erfahrene Raider wissen um die Gefährlichkeit mancher Trashmobs. In Verbindung mit Events kann man da sehr viel Abwechslung reinbringen.


----------



## Agrimor (1. Dezember 2009)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe Ulduar nichtmal im 10er clear, vom  25er brauch ich gar nicht zu reden,




Den Teil habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen.

Das ist i.m.h.o. der einzige große Fehler, den Blizz mit PDK gemacht hat.

Dort droppen Items, die a) (und somit für die meisten unbedarften entscheidend) einen wesentlich höheren Itemlevel haben, als in Ulduar 25 und b) (bis auf einige tatsächlich vorhandene Ausnahmen) auch besser sind.

Das Problem daran ist, dass Ulduar mit Erscheinen von PDK keineswegs wesentlich einfacher geworden ist und immer noch einiges an Movement erfordert (überwiegend mehr als in PDK). Mit PDK sind die Leute jetzt teilweise sehr verwöhnt, womit sie mit 3.3 höchstwahrscheinlich gewaltig auf die Fr... fliegen werden. Das schafft dann wieder einen Frustrationsfaktor, dem Blizz nur mit Nerfs begegnen kann. Diesmal und durch die PDK-Problematik ist dieser Teufelskreis aber absolut hausgemacht.


----------



## Koyde (1. Dezember 2009)

Naja pdk geht soo pdok macht da schon mehr spaß! anub 25er hc ist n1, Insanity ist noch viel genialer gemacht von blizz*ironie wink*

was ich von 3.3 berichten kann ist, das der trash krasser ist als die  bosse selbst ;/ naja time will tell

pdk geht schon klar!

flame on
Koyde


----------



## Maerad (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube einige hier haben das Ziel von PDK nicht ganz gepeilt .... hier tritt man gegen die größten Champs aus Eiskrone an um die Helden auf den Sturm auf die ICC vorzubereiten. Punkt.

Wie bitte stellt ihr euch eine Arena vor?? Ben Hur größe mit Wagenrennen?

Eine Arena ist nunmal ein Runder Kreis wo immer wieder neue Gegner kommen - klar,. man hätte hier noch random trash aus den Toren kommen lassen können, aber das wäre irgendwie Schwachsinn gewesen.

Und das einigen das auf den Sack geht mittlerweile ... wenn man mit nem Ilvl was weit über dem Minimum (10'er > 219, 25'er > 226) jede Woche die Inis abfarmt wirds klar langweilig. Dafür sind dann auch die Hardmodes da. Wenn du die dann komplett hast - nun ja - DANN isses klar etwas doof. PDK ist ja auch nicht als richtige Raidini sondern nur als "ProformaRaid" bis ICC angeht gedacht - einfach halt die Vorbereitung auf den Endkampf.

Und mal soviel vom Testserver - wir sind mit Ilvl 245 in den neuen HC's gewiped wie die deppen (keiner Plan vom Boss) - alleine der Trash hat knapp 200k HP je Gegner und haut zu wie bekloppt. Die Inis werden definitv nix für frische 80'er :3

Vor allem erfordern die Bosse einiges an Movement usw. - alleine Boss Nr. 2 erste Ini (is recht kurz, hat nru 2 Bosse) - der Sack mach nen Debuff auf einen - wenn dann nicht sofort jeder DMG Stopp macht, dann bekommt der mit dem Debuff den gesamten Schaden ab ... und 3x 245 Leuten und je 5k+ DPS war der schneller tot als auch healen konnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuen inis werden definitv ne gute Spur geiler - freu mich jetzt schon!


----------



## Rolandos (1. Dezember 2009)

Wieso nicht gepeilt.  PDK ist nur ein Lückenfüller für die Wartezeit auf denn neuen Patch. Das es da so tolle Klamotten gibt ist nur deswegen der Fall, weil alle Itemgeil sind und nur darüber ruhig gestellt wurden.  Da mal ein Raum hinzubatschen, mit 5 Zielscheiben und Übergear drops, fanden alle super Geil, und ist mit Sicherheit um einiges schneller zu erstellen, als gut durchdachte Innis mit neuen Bossen. 
Die neuen Inis hätte man ohne Probleme auf Ulduar aufbauen können. Das hätte aber noch ein Weilchen gedauert, und viele Spieler währen gegangen, weil nichts neues kam.
War nur eine Hinhaltetaktik. 

Und wieso freust du dich, du kennst doch schon die neuen Inis. Würde mich ärgern, schon alles zu kennen, da hat man doch gleich schon wieder lange Weile, wenn der Patch on kommt.


----------



## DarkSaph (1. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja ... PDK ist meiner Meinung nach relativ langweilig. 5 Bosse, die direkt hintereinander kommen. Für zwischendurch okay, aber abendfüllender Raidcontent sieht anders aus.


----------



## Zauma (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe in eine Instanz, weil ich da auch etwas sehen will. Ich finde die schönsten Instanzen von WoW immer noch das Kloster und Kara.

Wenn ich so eine Ein-Raum-Instanz sehe, denke ich mir zuerst, die Entwickler haben sich nicht viel Mühe gemacht und dann kommt der Gedanke, ob sie sich so wenig Mühe gemacht haben, weil die Spieler eigentlich nur hinter der Ausrüstung her sind, die die Bosse fallen lassen und die Welt, die dahinter steckt, gar nicht mehr erkunden wollen.


----------



## terminator111 (1. Dezember 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Kuckt euch doch einfach mal Instanzen wie Mauro oder ähnliche an, vergleicht die mit dem heutigen Aufwand was in die Instanzen gesteckt wird und denkt nach....
> Wer dann immernoch nicht kapiert das die Qualität aber so derbe den Bach runter geht, der ist a) blind, oder b) ein scheuklappenbehafteter FanboI sondersgleichen.



ähmmm...meisnst du das im Ernst??
damals hatten die bosse 3 Fähigkeiten
und in mauro gibts 50mal die gleichen trash-gruppen


----------



## terminator111 (1. Dezember 2009)

die Qualität von raids in wow geht eher den bach hoch
stell dir mal ragnaros als jetziger Endboss vor...
das problm sind nicht die mangelnden Bossschwierigkeiten sondern das viel zu gute equip
der tank mit 50K live und 75%avoidance bekommt so gut wie kein schaden und selbst 
wenn die bosse mit 45000 schaden reinhauen würden, 2x heiliges Licht und der Tank ist wieder voll
auf movement muss man nicht mehr achten, weil der schaden einfach wieder weggeheilt wird


----------



## Orgoron (1. Dezember 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Den Teil habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen.
> 
> Das ist i.m.h.o. der einzige große Fehler, den Blizz mit PDK gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



Er hat Ulduar deswegen nicht clear weil es genau das hat was Casuals (über 80 % der Spieler) nicht wollen Trash und viel zu viele Bosse um da mal fix durchzuraiden.


----------



## Enyalios (1. Dezember 2009)

terminator111 schrieb:


> die Qualität von raids in wow geht eher den bach hoch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das spricht doch mal klar dafür das die Qualität der Raids hoch wie nie ist.


----------



## terminator111 (1. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ja, das spricht doch mal klar dafür das die Qualität der Raids hoch wie nie ist.



war das jetzt ironisch gemeint??


----------



## terminator111 (1. Dezember 2009)

das_
der tank mit 50K live und 75%avoidance bekommt so gut wie kein schaden und selbst 
wenn die bosse mit 45000 schaden reinhauen würden, 2x heiliges Licht und der Tank ist wieder voll
auf movement muss man nicht mehr achten, weil der schaden einfach wieder weggeheilt wird
_hat doch nichts mit den qualitäten des raids zu tun_
_


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Dezember 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du regelmäßig Karazhan raiden warst, aber die Wege zwischen den Bossen waren....schlimm.
> 
> Die meisten Trashmobs sind, wie der Name schon sagt, Trash...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Da kann ich genauso 30 Minuten auf eine Trainingspuppe hauen, das kommt dann ungefähr auf's gleiche raus.
> ...



also ich fand kara klasse^^
hat zwar gedauert, aber mochte den trash auch noch...
mit sheep des mages und käfig des priests... war noch ein wenig herausfordernd der trash^^
zudem chance auf rnd items, dafür und für die atnosphäre eben ist der trash da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner meinung nach sind die trash mobs auch noch ne gute übung für seine rota oder was auch immer


----------



## Enyalios (1. Dezember 2009)

terminator111 schrieb:


> war das jetzt ironisch gemeint??



ja


----------



## Schlaviner (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss echt nich was ihr habt -.-
1. Blizz hatte gesagt Das PD(O)K nur ein lückenfüller zu ICC ist .
2. Hatt Blizz gesagt das sie mit Pd(o)K einfach etwas neues versuchen so wie die Arenen in Nagrand und Zul´Drak 
3. Ich Raide JEDE woche 10/25er pdk weils einfach ohne Trash mehr spass macht, Ulduar gehe ich gar nicht mehr  dauert einfach viel zu lange mit dem trash.


----------



## Pikepu (1. Dezember 2009)

Shadoom schrieb:


> Omg ...
> 
> Das ist nur ein Kolosseum mehr nicht o.O
> 
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch....
wen einer heult wird das im nächsten patch gleich wieder geändert.... weil blizz alles macht was die casuals wollen..... kaplan muss wieder her!!! hardcore raiding ftw!! wenn ich mich da an die bt, fds, ssc zeiten erinnere!!! das war noch richtig geil!!! 
aba woltk is doch einfach nr noch kinderkram.... easy going... und das für 13 €?!
ulduar war die einzigste ini die bock gemacht hatte! bosse war noch am gelungensten! 
aba inis ohne trash??? hat doch jetzt 4 jahre keinen gestört!
gut das ich vor paar wochen aufgehört habe!!
habe immerhin 3 jahre gezockt..


----------



## terminator111 (1. Dezember 2009)

Pikepu schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch....
> wen einer heult wird das im nächsten patch gleich wieder geändert.... weil blizz alles macht was die casuals wollen..... kaplan muss wieder her!!! hardcore raiding ftw!! wenn ich mich da an die bt, fds, ssc zeiten erinnere!!! das war noch richtig geil!!!
> aba woltk is doch einfach nr noch kinderkram.... easy going... und das für 13 €?!
> gut das ich vor paar wochen aufgehört habe!!



ÄHHMMMM...
schlachtzugserfolge:162/391...darunter noch keinen ulduar HM oder PdoK boss gelegt
mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht sagen


----------



## Pikepu (1. Dezember 2009)

dan gugg mal server... dan weißte warum
ich hab schon viel gesehen und umsonst sag ich sowas nicht!
hab schon so ziemlich jeden hm in ulduar angepackt aba wen es sind alle nur noch casuals..... dan haut das ned hin


----------



## Enyalios (1. Dezember 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nich was ihr habt -.-
> 1. Blizz hatte gesagt Das PD(O)K nur ein lückenfüller zu ICC ist .
> 2. Hatt Blizz gesagt das sie mit Pd(o)K einfach etwas neues versuchen so wie die Arenen in Nagrand und Zul´Drak
> 3. Ich Raide JEDE woche 10/25er pdk weils einfach ohne Trash mehr spass macht, Ulduar gehe ich gar nicht mehr  dauert einfach viel zu lange mit dem trash.



Gratulation ! Du bist zu 100% genau DIE Zielgruppe die blizzard sucht !


----------



## terminator111 (1. Dezember 2009)

was is mit dem server??ich weis es nich
falls es dich interessiert: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=133816
-nur ungefähr 10% der spieler haben die meisten HMs clear


----------



## turalya (1. Dezember 2009)

Mozek schrieb:


> Jetzt sag mir mal bitteschön, wer das sagt, dass es in instanzen nur um bosse geht. Waren in MC, der *ersten* raid ini NUR bosse?


fail
das raiden gabs schon vor wow und sag nicht du kennst die erste raid inni in der geschichte des mmo


----------



## turalya (1. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Gratulation ! Du bist zu 100% genau DIE Zielgruppe die blizzard sucht !


warum wäre das schlecht?

wenn man keine ahnung...usw


----------



## Enyalios (1. Dezember 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung...usw



"hmmm, was meint der blos. ?...........soll ich ihn fragen ?..........naja, schaden kanns ja nicht...............ich frag mal !.......aber moment, was is wenn der mich verarscht ?.................hmm, wie ging der spruch noch gleich ................Ahnung..............verdammt was kam danach ?...................egal, ich kürz es einfach ab...............Haha, dem habs ichs gezeigt................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## turalya (1. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> "hmmm, was meint der blos. ?...........soll ich ihn fragen ?..........naja, schaden kanns ja nicht...............ich frag mal !.......aber moment, was is wenn der mich verarscht ?.................hmm, wie ging der spruch noch gleich ................Ahnung..............verdammt was kam danach ?...................egal, ich kürz es einfach ab...............Haha, dem habs ichs gezeigt.................
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


he der war ja richtig lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder nein doch ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls dus ned kapiert hast das war weil du vorher nich fertig gelesen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach egal


----------



## Nexilein (1. Dezember 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Aber wenn du im ernst behauptest, daß die Randomraids damals nur an der von dir gesehenen Langatmigkeit scheiterten, dann muß ich leider sagen:


Es sind nicht Randomraids gescheitert, sondern Stammraids. Viele Raids haben sich nach BWL aufgelöst, weil die Leute keine Lust mehr hatten soviel Zeit in das Spiel zu investieren. Genau deswegen sind wenige in AQ 40 und Nax angekommen. Wir hatten 20 Spieler in unserem BWL Raid denen ich zutrauen würde bei Thaddius nicht an der Ladung zu verrecken, von denen haben nach dem clear knapp die Hälfte noch weitergeraidet; und zwar mit Spielern aus anderen Raids, die sich zu der Zeit aus den selben Gründen aufgelöst hatten. Deswegen haben die wenigstens Classic Nax gesehen, denn wie du selber schreibst "Naxx war fast immer machbar"



Cyl schrieb:


> Selbst simpel BT/Hyjal war für Randoms ein nogo. [...]
> ZG oder AQ20 wurden damals keineswegs von Randomgruppen gecleart, 99 von 100 wären nicht mal am Trash vorbei gekommen.


Dann hattest du wohl wirklich Pech bei der Serverwahl...



Cyl schrieb:


> Kuckt euch doch einfach mal Instanzen wie Mauro oder ähnliche an, vergleicht die mit dem heutigen Aufwand was in die Instanzen gesteckt wird und denkt nach....


Maraudon fand ich auch klasse, und es ist ein tolles Beispiel für den Schwierigkeitsgrad der damaligen Zeit. Dort sind wir nämlich bei unserem ersten Run ein paar mal gewiped weil die Hunterpets down gegangen sind. Kurz darauf wurde das Spiel sehr viel einfacher, weil wir von der Existenz von Tankklassen erfahren haben...


----------



## Chaosolli (1. Dezember 2009)

also wir haben jetzt angefangen pdk mit unseren PDC equipten twinks zu clearen.
klappt in knapp 40 min


----------



## Traklar (1. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn wir unser gutes Lineup haben (Mains) sind wir mit Pause in gut ner Stunde bis max 1 1/2 durch. Da wir unser Lineup aber immer wechseln sind bei uns gute 2 Stunden eingeplant (sind oft Twinks oder Neue dabei).


----------



## Alka1 (2. Dezember 2009)

mein wotlk fazit sieht wie folgt aus:

gut: Malygos, Ulduar

ok: Naxx, Sarth, 5er innis + heroics

schlecht: PD(O)K, PDC Nonhero + hero, Archavons Kammer, 3.3 5er innis + heroics (ganz einfach, weil der loot wieder viel zu gut ist und man ihn in den poppo geschoben kriegt)

tjoa keine so gute bilanz, if ya ask mey! bis 3.2 war es noch ganz in ordnung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die "schlechten" instanzen sind, wie man sehen kann, die itemhinterhergeschmeisse innis... genauso schlecht, ist natürlich die tatsache, dass die "alten" embleme mit jedem patch in allen heros zu "fishen" sind... woc halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffentlich wird ICC schön anspruchsvoll... aber ich hab die hoffnung fast aufgegeben... das gewhine wird sonst wohl zu groß...


----------



## Orgoron (2. Dezember 2009)

Pikepu schrieb:


> dan gugg mal server... dan weißte warum
> ich hab schon viel gesehen und umsonst sag ich sowas nicht!
> hab schon so ziemlich jeden hm in ulduar angepackt aba wen es sind alle nur noch casuals..... dan haut das ned hin




Natürlich es liegt daran das alle anderen nur Gimps sind wie immer ^^.


----------



## Skullingrad (2. Dezember 2009)

Bis auf Anub Heroic und 25er Heroic

ist das Prinzip furchtbar langweilig und meiner Meinung nach nur Contentstreckung um Arthas bzw Cataclysm später releasen zu können.


----------



## Durbem (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde Pdk, bzw. PdoK ganz in Ordnung.
Gut, etwas monoton das ganze ohne Trash.
Aber die Instanzen sind gut, weil der Trash einen sonst auch nur aufhält.
Langweilig finde ich es eher von 4 Stunden Instanz 3 Stunden nur zu laufen und dämlichen Trash zu machen.

Ansonsten, wem Wow zu langweilig ist, man kann mal rausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann ist doch eigentlich für jeden was dabei.

Ulduar als "längere" Instanz.
PdK für die Spieler, die keine Trashgruppen zwischen den Gruppen haben wollen.
Eiskronenzitadelle wird dann wieder Trashgruppen haben.

Immer schön im Wechsel, so werden alle Wünsche bedient. Alle sind glücklich, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## kingkryzon (2. Dezember 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> PdK 10: Langweilig zu Leicht sogar für grünequipte.
> PdoK 10: Gäähn. Zu Leicht und den Namen hero nja egal.
> PdK 25: Lächerlich!
> PdoK 25: ersten 4 Bosse Lächerlich... für endcontent und anub auch ned so schwer.
> ...


wie es nur von deus sanctum kommen kann ich hab noch nie so derbe overequipte noobs gesehn echt hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigonos (2. Dezember 2009)

juri94 schrieb:


> Man ist zwar fast immer an der selben Stelle (immer bis auf anub), aber man hat doch trotzdem Abwechslung. Die Fraction Champions Kämpfe z.B. sind doch immer schön durcheinander, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhhhhhh des waren sie mal vor dem nerf jetzt sind die Fraction Champions genauso öde wie der rest dieser völlig plem plem ini^^ Egal ich frage mich nur warum stellt blizz nicht einfach 5kisten dahin dann lootet man die und fertig? ABER leider passt der mist nun wieder in die Story was den krampf nich soooooo schlecht erscheinen läßt... Wenn die aber scho ne Arena einführen warum dann nich richtig? 5 Bosse im Style der Fraction Champions des wäre es doch wenn dann^^

mfG


----------



## Xiut (6. Dezember 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt ich reg mich auf^^ ich äußere nur meine Meinung. Und wenn hier einer meint warum ich oder andere noch nicht 25er 0 wipe tribut haben usw.. das liegt daran dass mann immer soviele failbobs wie einige von..... mit hat. die auch so ne einstellung haben. Und viel zeit investiere ich sicherlich ned... Trotz meines erfolgreichen raiden hab ich gegensatz von 80% der cusus hier nen Arbeit und ne alde und wer hätte es gedacht sogar freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry aber sonst mach ich das was jetzt kommt eigendlich nie ^^


Lieber ein Failbob sein im Spiel als im RL. Wie ich seh bist du echt ein "Failbob" was die Groß- und Kleinschreibung angeht so wie die Wort wahl. 
Sorry aber wenn ich schon "alde" oder "cusus" lese denk ich mir nur: "So einer hat wirklich eine Arbeit?" 
Heute bekommt ja schon eine Kündigung wenn man nur mal sein Handy aufläd bei der Arbeit. Und dann sowas...


Also echt peinlich.


----------

